# how are your garbage collectors dressed?



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

just wondering if the following is a waste management tradition across canada or what.

in my district one drives the truck, the other runs beside & picks up.

the runners are dressed like moonwalkers. They wear neon orange, red, yellow, chartreuse green, turquoise blue from the tops of their heads to the tips of their gloved fingers to their boots.

even their faces are totally covered with bright coloured scarves over mouths & noses, outsized dark goggles, knitted tuques & hoods pulled down low to the eyebrows.

the only reason i can tell the costumes are not personal idiosyncrasies is the runners change size each year, so i know it's not the same person.

this year my street is honoured with an exceptionally pleasant moonwalker whose voice startles me every time he speaks, since he looks like a large windup toy. It's the voice of an intelligent graduate student. Last week i was out pruning shrubs on the front lawn. Running by, dressed in neon orange & red spandex, the spaceman seized our tiny garbage bag & gestured to the shrub prunings. Would you like to throw these out ma'am, he asked, as politely as Kensington Palace.


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

Ours are decked out in full metal gear ... robotic arm. 
Not sure what the driver is wearing ...


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

This is a new one on me. But at a guess their employer may be trying to combine functionality with safety & security. The bright colours make them visible; and the memorable outfit identifies them as waste management employees as opposed to unauthorized people going through your garbage or stealing high-value recyclables.


----------

